# The knitting ban continues but not been idle



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Well, check up with chiro tomorrow, maybe he might let me resume but not holding my breath!
So to while away the time I looked into candle making, didn't fancy that much. Then I looked into soap making, hmmm yes liked that. Then I made some little boxes for the small soaps.
Also had a go at stitch markers.


----------



## cottonginniestudio (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

very nice! glad that you have found something to occupy you while you cant knit


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

You have made good use of your time. You didn't really miss knitting, did you?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> You have made good use of your time. You didn't really miss knitting, did you?


Sadly, yes I do miss my knitting! I keep looking at the patterns I have lined up, ordered a load of cotton yarn for future projects.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks like you have been very busy, the soaps must smell lovely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Your hands have definitely not been idle .I like what you have made especially the soaps


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

You are like me in that you have to be doing something. :thumbup: 
Love everything.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

You have been keeping busy Chrissy
They are lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Everything is lovely!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Busy lady, I love the handbag stitch holders. If you are selling I would like a set.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Sometimes we have to take a breather from something. I have a big box of wooden boxes waiting to be painted. Just to hot outside to paint. LOL. 
Feel better quick. Great way to still use your special talents.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

You been busy ! You got your artistic brain moving all the time.

Your projects are great ! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments, I might get some of the bits put in my Etsy shop at the weekend (time permitting)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So nice to have something else to work on until you can knit again! Looks great!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

W-O-W-Z-AAAAAA       :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: :wink: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

good work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Your work is wonderfully artistic! Hope you can get back to knitting soon!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Your crafts are beautiful, hope you are back to knitting soon


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Well look at it this way ! You learned a new hobby and kept your mind occupied. 
I had to give up crocheting for a time due to carpal tunnel surgeries and read about many different types of things to do. Improved my quilting, crocheting, crafting skills as well as my gardening skills. So Have to look upon it in a positive way. 
Great projects for sure !


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Necessity is the mother of invention.... You sure accomplished a lot, even with your restrictions! Very motivating! :thumbup:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You have TALENT. 
Karen in CA


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

The stitch markers are cute as can be.
The soap looks like candy.  

Elle


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love all of your work Chrissy!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Look what you did when you couldn't knit. Like it all.


----------

